# who still has snow money out?



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i just looked today and i still have about 2k out from snow. i have been calling people, stopping by and doing whatever i can but it is to no result. they are all long time customers and i know i will get my money but come on its almost June already.


----------



## Theshoemaker (Mar 12, 2009)

i know how you feel... i have about 2,500 out as on now and doubt i will see a penny.I too have gone through the motions of calling, writing,etc........ Next year i will budget a set % of profit for this kind of loss. If i get stiffed, it won't be such a suprise.


----------



## kevlars (Feb 11, 2011)

I don't have any out, except for one small one. It was done as a favor for a friend of a friend. The guy managed an apartment complex, and I just did one of the lots. No big deal, I did it for $60. But, then I couldn't get paid. Then I talk to the new manager of the place, and he says that the guy did that to other contractors, as well. I have called, and called, with no result. I know where the little A$$ lives, and I can't wait for the next storm this winter. I know I can push a BIG pile, and I am gonna put it right in his driveway!! That is what I would do to those clowns.

kevlars


----------



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

I also have about $2500 still out. Its from a long time customer who pays well but pays slow, I am sure I will get paid. 

Bossman


----------



## aspenplow (Dec 18, 2005)

For what its worth I picked up five 7-11 locations from a property management company named System 1 and Have not received a dime. They still owe me $4200 and I beginning to think i'm SOL!


----------



## aspenplow (Dec 18, 2005)




----------



## TPC Services (Dec 15, 2005)

We never let anything go past 60 days!!! I don't care if they are your cousin!!! there is no such thing as a free services!! Time to send a certified letter saying if you have not paid by such an such date, After said date we have no futher option but to have our collection lawyer start the process of filing all needed paper work to collection on said due money's owned to us!! you will be then charge the outstanding balance of all open Bill's plus all lawyer fees and court cost!!! We will be also filing a lien on all properties owned by you!!! 

if that don't work do this 
pull out your 45 and threaten to shoot his family in their knee caps first and than him, Go old school Moffia style on his butt Thumbs Up


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

ussmileyflag i just got my last check from a company i sub from 925.00 been doing a couple lots for them now for 4or5 years always pay about 60 days out but as long as paper work is right you get your money weather it snows or not love it pay 6 months pays from Nov to April great to work for i would name them but don't think i should will just say good old boys from up in the wolverine area ... i work my but off a few days put out some money and it been paying for my kids college and if it snows more than normal my outher 25 lots make up for lost time


----------



## salopez (Apr 11, 2004)

going to court aug over 100k from blizzards in feb 2010... this year has been tough without that cash because i paid all my subs already.


----------



## Laszlo Almasi (Feb 11, 2006)

The Hilton in Baltimore still owes me $1400 from February of 2010. They filed for bancruptcy and it's all tied up in the system. I have a feeling it'll be a while before I see anything from it...if I ever do.


----------

